# Any MOT testers on here?



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Won't get into it unless there is lol!


----------



## lukiep (May 4, 2011)

Yes, i'm a tester, for my sins haha


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Top man!

I was just wondering if the rear chassis leg on a ford KA is a prescribed area?

It's the leg just above the rear silencer, there's a patch on 1 side of the leg from a previous MOT, just about to put one in for MOT and noticed the other side of the leg has a hole!

I've read it is prescribed and then read it's not!!!!

Any help appreciated


----------



## lukiep (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to say yes, but it has been a long time since i have tested a ka, If you post a picture i can give to a more accurate answer


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

within 30cm/12 inch from any suspension mount point/fail,
inc seat mount/seatbelt mount,:driver:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

lukiep said:


> I'm going to say yes, but it has been a long time since i have tested a ka, If you post a picture i can give to a more accurate answer


I would but haven't post a picture through iPhone, what's easiest way?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

If theres anything load bearing or saftey related within a 30cm bubble around the "hole" it will fail.

That means a suspension mounting, subframe mounting, seat belt anchor point, etc


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's this area, not my car but same area, hole 100mm X 50mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mark328 said:


> It's this area, not my car but same area, hole 100mm X 50mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only the silencer hanging off it, but confused as other side has been welded previously?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Just wing it or bodge it

Souce: not an MOT tester


----------



## darkchild101 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have an advisory on my car and it says brake pedal fluctuating, What does that mean


----------



## lukiep (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to say yes it will fail as it looks fairly close to the rear beam mount


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

darkchild101 said:


> I have an advisory on my car and it says brake pedal fluctuating, What does that mean


Unsure if the tester has put that from the pedal physically moving underfoot or it is shown on the brake tester. Could be the start of warped discs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

